# Fitco Ground Fogger



## beginer (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought a Fitco Ground Fogger last year and it worked great. I got it out today however, and nothing. The pump is running but nothing is happening. It is not drawing the fog juice out of the sump. So being the curious guy that I am, I tried to take the pump a part to see what was wrong. First the filter on the hose in the sump was clogged with left-over dried fog juice. I got that cleaned. Then onto the pump. I took the copper pipe off the pump and tried to clean what I could see. This actually worked backwards for me. The pump then started blowing into the sump. So I took another part of the pump a part (black plastic that copper pipe connected to) and while looking at it I thought I would be smart and turn it on to see if it would draw fluid. Well, after locating all the interior parts to the pump I am not sure it I got it back together correctly or not. Now it doesn't blow or suck. Can anybody help me? Does someone know how all the parts are supposed to fit together? Or should I just give up?


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow........sounds like something I would do...........If you could post some pics I could prob. walk ya through it. I deal with all kinds of pumps and have done a few fog machines .......some are in the trash .......but then some did survive the surgery..........left over parts ......that just makes them lighter and go faster ........Right?


----------



## beginer (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll see what I can do but with this being my second post I can't have any attachments. So it may be a while. Thanks.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

rottincorps said:


> ..........left over parts ......that just makes them lighter and go faster ........Right?


LOL! Great line, I'll save that for future use, rottincorps!


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm having similar problems with a Fitco 400watt ground fogger. it worked great two weeks ago but when I tried it today, no fog. It does not appear as if the pump is pumping. I am able to blow air and fog juice through the pump but it will not pump fog juice on its own. In trying to find a fix, I stumbled across the American DJ website. They have a parts list online for their fog machines and have a pump that looks just like the one on the fitco. It sells for $24. I thought about just buying a new pump but hate to put a $24 pump into a $40 fogger.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

aww geez guys i know the feeling i had one of my $70 dollar foggers go out *im 17* $70 to me is like winning the lottery lol sooo i share the pain me and me pap took apart the one that broke this year..... with no luck in reparing it... but if you are a handy type of guy like my dad and i then i think this link can help you!

lets try this first: http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/_LocalMirror/How to Resurrect a Fogger.pdf

ok first of all if you have lots o cash: try this pump this one was made for gemmy foggers but a min buy order of 1000!:
http://johnwema.en.ec21.com/product...0522&product_nm=Micro_pump_solenoid_pump_pump

* Now heres my choice!!! try this, this company sells pump for liquids and gasses and are basiacally equally rated to gpm to our foggers PLUS! there isnt a minimum buy order for 1000 you can buy just one!...... now it wont be perfect but pretty damn well near it!:*

http://www.novamaxindustrial.com/Gotec.htm

^ that pimp in their banner *the middle one* i almost gurantee with be what your looking for and if not the EMX 08 is a pretty damn good match! now.... i hope that help good luck trying to ressurect that fogger!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

See I have a bunch of foger's, and one is a 1000 watt constant foger, which the pump died in it. What I did do, because you can get the juice to go through it with air, I took a air line to a container and fill the container with fog juice and put the feed line to the foger.Put a regulator in line to the container and pressureise the container and have a constant foger again. WARNING use a container that can be put under pressure. Regulate the air to a vary low feed.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I must have had really good luck with my foggers since I've had them many years and have never had one clog...









How do you guys store your foggers? Do you run them dry before storage or leave fluid in them?


----------

